# DipPy EgGs feedback.....



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello fellow members,

I would like to hear a feed back about Dippy....let hear them for those of you who have and had dealt with Dippy for plants...

I have dealt with Dippy a couple of time, very honest guy and great business..a man of his words and the most important thing is he keep contacting back and forward about the buisness till it end, and also his plants quality are excellent.









let hear some feed back, what ya all have to say about Dippy.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

Dippy's the man!! sells great plants at an even better price! he is always willing to help you out if you have any questions about plants. thanks Dippy


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have to agree... DiPpY is a great guy, have always had great experiences with him whether it be for plants or over PM with my constant questions that I am sure he is tired of by now. All the plants I have bought from him have been fantastic and better than I had expected and all of great quality... even when USPS delays packages days at a time during the hottest part of the year. Not to mention, my LFS is using a couple of the blyxa DiPpY sent me in their showtank since I am friends with the girl who is in charge of it... his plants will soon be famous in MI being at the best LFS MI has to offer. Thanks again for everything DiPpY!!!


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Dippy has got this plant forum booming.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Dippy Rock, plain and simple...
Great guy


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

he seems to be the plant shizit guru, his tanks are out of this world, and he knows more than i could ever hope about aquatics and aquariums... although i have never had the privlage of consulting dippy, he is the one to ask. as soon as i turn to planted tanks he will be the first one i ask for advice because he obvously has it down to an art... good work man


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks guys.. I'm embarrassed lol.. Thanks a whole lot!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Guru said:


> Dippy has got this plant forum booming.


Very true. Before Dippy, the plant forum was inactive and relatively uninformative. Dippy really got it going. Now everybody wants plants.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah,

I used to think that plants cannot be grown in a Pygo tank because of the mess they make.
But with the great advice and help from DiPpY, I managed to deal with it. Now i know it is possible.

I remember when plant growers said to me that I have bottom out nitrates and phosphates to get rid of algae. Well it did not help, actually fluctuating (according to feedings) NO3 and PO4 levels got it even worse. DiPpY had different viewes on the levels of nutrients, that did help indeed.

Great work DiPpY.


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

Dippy's deffinitally the man when it comes to plants...

cheers n thanks again for all the help...


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Dippy Rules, No more to say.

Hater


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks guys.. I'm embarrassed lol.. Thanks a whole lot!


Dippy, you should print out this thread and hang it on your fridge


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> Thanks guys.. I'm embarrassed lol.. Thanks a whole lot!


Dippy, you should print out this thread and hang it on your fridge








[/quote]








yea dude! you should be proud of yourself about it.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ill save my comments until AFTER Joe sits down with me and walks me though how to setup my co2 tank and equiptment. Yes Joe, your being blackmailed


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

never got plants from him but some advise and hes gotten back to me in mins when i had a ? before i went to the store a couple times now if ya got any planyts dippy let me know i would like to see um in my tanks


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

never got plants from him but some advise and hes gotten back to me in mins when i had a ? before i went to the store a couple times now if ya got any planyts dippy let me know i would like to see um in my tanks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Ill save my comments until AFTER Joe sits down with me and walks me though how to setup my co2 tank and equiptment. Yes Joe, your being blackmailed :rasp:


And I'll wait until he has that batch of plants ready for me!









Seriously though, you can read any post about people getting plants or advice from Dippy and bask in the glow of postitive feedback and appreciation!!!

A round of







for Joe!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I want to thank all of you!

You guys are great people, and that is why I try to help as much as possible!

A little tank news flash
I am tearing down my heavily planted sanchezi tank tonight, lowering the light, filling it with pool filter sand, and sticking with narrow leaf Java fern, Java moss, a couple swords, and some Hygrophila.

Just can't keep up with 3 planted tanks at this time in my life lol
I hope to have pics of the growth process up soon..
My darn pleco is tearing up the swords so bad.. Maybe the sanchezi will square him up soon..?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

^^Joe would you willing to sell your java fern, java moss, and some swords that you tearing it down?.....i'm very interested and no need for the pic..because i know or we all know how good and best quality your plants are.

Thank. 2p~2f


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ^^Joe would you willing to sell your java fern, java moss, and some swords that you tearing it down?.....i'm very interested and no need for the pic..because i know or we all know how good and best quality your plants are.
> 
> Thank. 2p~2f


not tearing down, setting up









I'm going to be going with a ton of java moss and ferns, please give me time on that, because it will be a low light tank


----------



## spreerider (Jul 15, 2004)

dippy is great to deal with but i havent seen his plants yet, all his plants that i order get burnt









damn customs


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

spreerider said:


> dippy is great to deal with but i havent seen his plants yet, all his plants that i order get burnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Great to hear from ya, man.. Ugh, again, I'm sorry about that one!


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I want to thank all of you!
> 
> You guys are great people, and that is why I try to help as much as possible!
> 
> ...


yeah, my 100 gallon is filled with swords and java fern, the matinence on those plants is almost non-excistant... hahah
its much much easier to take care of... plus they grow like weeds...

get some pics up please after you finish... im kind of curious to see what you do with the new setup...

cheers dippy, n thanks again


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sure i'll chat w/ ya at some point. I love planted tanks.


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

DIPPY IS A GOOD MAN! REAL HELPFUL WITH PLANT CARING AND MAINTENCE TIPS.

ICEMAN!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

bump!....for thos of you have not see this thread for Dippy feed back.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> bump!....for thos of you have not see this thread for Dippy feed back.:nod:


i'm lucky enough to live ten minutes away from dippy. when i told him how close my apt was, he took me to an aquatics store i'd never been to, showed me all of his tanks, and spent a day giving me advice about my setup. we had a lot of good conversation and in the end, he invited me to a aquatic plants society meeting.

this guy is the yoda of aquatic plants, in my book.


----------

